# mini vent and miscarriage infection question



## boobiepiebaby (May 26, 2008)

you know something that's starting to tick me off? the fact that i can't find anything on miscarriage infection, or trying to pass a miscarriage. all you can find is stuff on why you had a miscarriage and that it's not your fault. but honestly i just can't find anything useful. it's really aggravating. if it wasn't for you guys, i would pull my freakin hair out!







:

my question is, what are the symptoms of an infection if you haven't passed all of your tissue?


----------



## fuel1316 (May 22, 2008)

im sorry you are having trouble with this. ive only lost my first baby and i didnt have any infection so this is just what i know off the top of my head sorry if its not that helpful!

i would guess any kind of infection would carry about the same symptoms. fever, chellis, sweating, nausea. etc. how long have you been bleeding and how much? my OB said that if you bleed for more than a week or so its your body trying to get rid of clots/tissue that is still stuck so if you bleed for a couple weeks and its still heavy there is something still stuck in there. i would guess that with that specific of an infection you might have belly/abdomen pain or pressure but if your still cramping then you might not be able to tell specificly. im sorry im not more help and sorry youre going through this. im here if you need to talk


----------



## boobiepiebaby (May 26, 2008)

i've been bleeding for about 2 weeks and right now it's just spotting. there isn't much blood at all. i had an US last week and there was left over tissue and so i have an appointment tomorrow morning, but i just discovered that maybe the abdomen pain could be an infection and i would like to be more informed on the subject.


----------



## fuel1316 (May 22, 2008)

hmm ok. well i looked some things up for you and i found an OB nurse that said miscarriage infection should have these signs: Cramping and bleeding is normal afterwards, you may also feel tired. However, signs of infection would be bleeding that tapers off, then begins again especially with clots, tenderness or swelling in the uterus and/or lymph nodes in the groin, fever, chills, malaise, and/or bad smelling discharge. If you have any of these signs you should see the doctor right away

the other symptoms i read about were what i said: fever abdominal pain, chills, feeling ill/sick i would assume its like having any kind of general infection it would make you feel ill/gross and infected/flu like. my guess would be the abdominal pain if its too bad go to the ER if you can but wait and see if you get a fever that to me would be the main symptom


----------



## MrsGraffy (Apr 14, 2008)

Bumping this up.

I am 4 weeks past my miscarriage. I ended up in the ER, and the doc there did some IMO extremely unnecessary interventions including an exam and pulling tissue out with forceps, when all I wanted was to be monitored to make sure I wasn't hemorrhaging (it was a lot of blood and clots). I was cramping and passing things fine on my own, but she gave me cytotec and told me she'd do an emergency d&c in the morning. I got out of there asap and transferred my care to my doctor before she could do the d&c. He said things were probably fine and just to wait it out and do beta checks each week.

I bled for about a week and a half, have felt fine since, but my betas haven't gone below 400. I assume I have retained tissue, but I figured if I was feeling fine I'd wait and see if it comes out on its own. That was good 'til today. Last night I woke up with a terrible sore throat, and I had a culture today. The rapid strep came back negative (I've had strep many, many times, and this is what it feels like), but this afternoon I've started developing a fever (101-101.7), and I've been achy and my joints, nodes and abdomen have been tender since this am. The nurse said she'd tell my doctor and see if he wants to do anything (aka see me- I haven't actually seen him since the day after the miscarriage.)

I'm just worried because, even though it feels like a normal infection that I've gotten all my life, I've never had the issue of possible retained tissue to deal with at the same time. It's past office hours, so I assume the doctor isn't going to see me today, but what if it's a uterine infection that is creating these symptoms! I don't want to deal with another er visit in the middle of the night. Ugh. I know you all can't really tell me anything, but I needed to vent. It seems pretty serious to me, but the doctor seems to be blowing it off! He's a laidback guy, which I've liked, but it there's a point where I'd really like him to do something.

Thanks for listening.


----------



## NullSet (Dec 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrsGraffy* 
The nurse said she'd tell my doctor and see if he wants to do anything (aka see me- I haven't actually seen him since the day after the miscarriage.)

Did you get to go in? I hope you are feeling better today. Lots and lots of hugs!







And venting is one of the purposes of this forum so do it anytime you want. We're always here to listen.


----------



## mommymcnair6 (May 21, 2008)

Hi ya'll. Finding information about uterine infection after a miscarriage is pretty hard. I lost my baby on June 26th. It was a natural, at-home miscarriage. The sac and everything looked complete and my bleeding stopped about a week later. But then two weeks after my miscarriage I woke up one morning with a very high fever and terrible pain in my uterus. I called the doctor's office and they got me right in and did a t/v us and sure enough some retained tissue. They put me on zithromax for one week, but it didn't work. Went back still feeling awful with fever and pain and doc put me on doxycycline and two other antibiotics. He gave me methergine to pass the infected tissue and sent me home. Took the methergine (six doses four hours apart) and it started my bleeding really good and I passed a bunch of smelly clots that weekend. I felt better almost immediately and I just finished my antibiotics earlier in the week. Luckily, I avoided a D & C by taking the methergine (but that was no fun, either). The last t/v us showed that my uterus was clear of infection and the doc said everything looks fine and gave us the okay to try again in a few months (though we are going to start trying again in September once these antibiotics clear my system).

As a side note, I did try and treat the infection with herbs for a few days, but I just don't think the herbs were strong enough to get rid of the infection. I even tried using black and blue cohosh to pass the remaining tissue, but it just didn't work. After the miscarriage, I used echinacea to prevent infection and angelica to make sure everything was out, but I guess something did get left behind and that is what caused the infection. I am thankful that we do have antibiotics and medical intervention available when we really need it in cases like this.

I hope that maybe my experience will help you a little bit. I hope you are feeling better now and that everything is okay! Bless you.


----------

